# so i got a private grooming lesson yesterday by a forum member!



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

then her coat! 

not bad for an 8 month old. i didn't want to mess w/ her topknot. it's still really long. by faerie made, on Flickr

soo very glad to be home!

she's glad to be home & all finished w/ that darn grooming! by faerie made, on Flickr

and this is how she rocks! she may look frou ... but she ain't!


IMG_4099 by faerie made, on Flickr


this is what a properly groomed poodle does. by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a transformation! Looking good. Love the photo of her exuberance when she got home! How nice of Cameo to give you a very complete grooming lesson.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah, she's rocking the 'do by wrestling all over the yard with her bff, eva.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is fantastic! So nice of Cameo to do that for you. Nothing like hands on, up close and personal experience. She looks lovely!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks fabulous. Cameo you rock! Another reason this is the best dog forum on the net.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

this is a great forum.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Awww, thanks y'all <blush> I totally had fun helping out and well, it's great to give back  It was great meeting F & T!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! What a cool post! Temperance looks absolutely smashing and OMG, what a super thing for Cameo to do! Poodle people are THE BEST! Dang, I wanna a "Cameo" here in the northeast to show me the way to groom without fear, or without first having to take a shot of something 100-proof to steady my nerves (just kidding! I'd never drink and groom). Just love the cut, and I too am a fan of the big, long, lush topknot. When I grow Chagall's long we called it his homage to Don King, remember the outlandish boxing promoter?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am still slightly intimidated, but i feel more comfortable.

i'm nervous about doing it solo, but i'll do it.

i am so very appreciative of the instruction i got.

and temperance is so pretty!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

FANTASTIC !!
What a wonderful look for Temperance !


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She looks great!

Cameo, where in NC are you? I'm in the Outer Banks right now.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Poof looks so pretty!! So nice to have Cameo give you a private lesson. Hope it was a good day for all


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> FANTASTIC !!
> What a wonderful look for Temperance !


i hope i can do Cameo proud and keep it up. i'm ordering a grooming arm so i can keep the poof still while i practice, ahem i mean groom. 

i decided if i screw it up too much i'll schedule an appointment for temperance to get groomed by her and drive 200 miles there and back to do so. she's that good.

oh and her dogs (the real cameo and her mini boy) were just delightful sweethearts.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I want a private lesson too 

Temperance is looking great!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Faerie, you are welcome ANY time!!! Besides, it'd give you a reason to come visit your soapin' bud's 

But, I have confidence in ya!! You'll do just fine.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> She looks great!
> 
> Cameo, where in NC are you? I'm in the Outer Banks right now.


Wish I was  Been needing to wet a line for such a long time!

I'm up in the central part of the state a little west of Raleigh/Durham.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for sharing the story and the pictures! not only does your dog look awesome, the part about getting help from a forum member really makes my day.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Wow! What a cool post! Temperance looks absolutely smashing and OMG, what a super thing for Cameo to do! Poodle people are THE BEST! Dang, I wanna a "Cameo" here in the northeast to show me the way to groom without fear, or without first having to take a shot of something 100-proof to steady my nerves (just kidding! I'd never drink and groom). Just love the cut, and I too am a fan of the big, long, lush topknot. When I grow Chagall's long we called it his homage to Don King, remember the outlandish boxing promoter?


Where in the northeast are you? If close to Michigan, I can help you out!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What a super nice thing for Cameo to do, Temperance looks great. You had a good teacher, I am sure with a little practice you can keep up the cut.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

She looks great. Good job!


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks so beautiful. Great job.


----------

